# Watch stolen whlie in FedEx's possession



## tpatch

Not sure where to post this so sorry if it's not in the right place. 

I shipped a watch via FedEx last week. Put it in a FedEx dropbox and it was received by/signed for at the watch place that was going to help process warranty work for me.

I filed a claim but haven't heard anything yet. Now that I have read more in the forums, I wish that I had done so earlier and shipped certified mail USPS.

FedEx had possession of my box the entire time (from secure dropbox to delivery). It was never left at a doorstep or anything. Therefore, I feel that it was likely a FedEx employee or somebody who had access while it was in FedEx's possession. The bottom tape of the box was cut, the watch stolen. Oddly, a worthless watch was substituted (very strange to me, why bother?!?!) The box was re-taped and delivered. My watch guy has video surveillance at his store and says that if I need video to show him receiving the package from FedEx and opening it, he can provide that to me.

Here are my questions:
1) Does FedEx have any additional liability since the box was in their possession the entire time?
2) Do I need to file a police report?

Appreciate any guidance and advice. I am so bummed because the 40th birthday present that I gave to my wife is gone.


----------



## gaijin

Can you prove that you put the watch you claim in the box in the first place?

Probably not.

Sounds like you are out of luck.


----------



## Toothbras

Not sure where the liability lies, but I would think FedEx would have insurance to cover this sort of thing, have you tried filing a damaged/stolen item claim with them? I'd start there instead of with the cops, however it is tough to prove that the box contained a watch valued at $x, unless you insured the package.


----------



## hpark21

Like someone mentioned, do you have proof of packaging?

One of the reasons that USPS certified requires non-plastic tape (paper tapes) and stamps all the seams is to prevent the tempering.

You may need to file a police report and request IMHO.

Good luck.


----------



## tpatch

hpark21 said:


> Like someone mentioned, do you have proof of packaging?


Unfortunately, no. That had not crossed my mind prior to shipping.



hpark21 said:


> You may need to file a police report and request IMHO.
> 
> Good luck.


Thanks for the input and good wishes. I think that I am going to need it.


----------



## sea0bass

A couple of years ago Fedex managed to "lost" my package, though not a watch. I contacted Fedex immediate when the package was not delivered on the expected date and again on the following day. At that point I contacted the shipper to initiate a trace and Fedex responded within 24hrs saying the package was "lost". It was not we were unable to find you package but a definitive "lost". Since the shipment was insured I was able to get a replacement unit within 2 weeks.
In your case I am not sure if anything can be done to recover the lost package, except openning a case with Fedex and insist on speaking with the shift manager and may be take it to a small claims court if the watch is valuable enough.


----------



## sl7vk

What kind of watch was lost?


----------



## Stonechild

I have had nothing but problems with Fed Ex - including two watches stolen in the past. I would do whatever I could man, call the police, the more time that flys bye, the colder the trail gets.


----------



## t20569cald

This is interesting, as I will be using FedEx to ship watches in the near future.
I will insure every package, but then proof the watch was in the box in the first place is another thing.
Paper tape sounds good, but I may go one further after reading this post and get the serrated cut one, that comes of in bits if you try to remove it. In fact I will go that way now after this thread, and also try to get them to agree on shipping that the tape is intact.


----------



## dkouzou

Does Fedex insurance cover this situation?
Does jewelery insurance cover this situation?


----------



## ljb187

hpark21 said:


> One of the reasons that USPS certified requires non-plastic tape (paper tapes) and stamps all the seams is to prevent the tempering.


Not a big deal, but I'm pretty sure that registered mail - which is the most secure way to send things - is handled like that. Certified mail provides proof that something was mailed and delivered.


----------



## cameronweiss

I receive and ship out many watches through my business using parcel pro insurance coverage and fedex overnight or 2-day shipping and I have never had a problem.

That being said, there are a few very important things to know about shipping in general. 
1. Box your watch up in a small box and then place that inside a larger box, and make sure everything is secure inside the packaging. Opening one box to see another box can be a big thief deterrent.
2. NEVER EVER include words like watch, jewelry, diamond, etc on the shipping labels. ie if the business name is Jon Smith's Watch Repair, leave out the word watch the shipping label. This way it is not easy to identify the product inside the box.
3. Use the faster shipping methods to limit the amount of time the package is in possession of the shipping company. 2 day and overnight packages are tracked so closely to ensure on-time delivery that there are fewer opportunities for a lower employee to steal.

You also should never pack an item at the ups or fedex store (the employees will know what is in the package and the insurance value). You don't want the employee to see what was packed because they are a minimum wage employee who will have your package in their possession all day until the UPS/fedex driver comes by at the end of the day to pick up and scan in the packages. Best thing to do is schedule the driver to come pickup the package and then it gets scanned in by the driver.


----------



## vkd668

+1. Thanks for the great advice!


----------



## T-Mack

to the OP, did you have insurance on the package?


----------



## On The Run

In a similar instance, FedEx was willing to give a friend of mine something like $500, which they told him was their maximum liability coverage for a parcel that did not have a declared value. I think he lost something like $1800 on the deal because FedEx would not budge.

I hope you were insured


----------



## tpatch

On The Run said:


> In a similar instance, FedEx was willing to give a friend of mine something like $500, which they told him was their maximum liability coverage for a parcel that did not have a declared value. I think he lost something like $1800 on the deal because FedEx would not budge.
> 
> I hope you were insured


This is my fear. I put the full value of the item when shipping... does that mean that it is insured? I thought it did.

It was a Chanel watch that needed servicing. My FedEx claim is still under review and I am told should have an answer by the end of this week. FedEx had the watch the entire time but I am worried that I do not have much recourse.


----------



## On The Run

I think in your case, yes, it should be insured. If I read the FedEx policy correctly, you should have already been billed $0.70 for every $100 past $300 on the declared value?


----------



## M0ntrealer

Hello guys,
I'm so glad I found this topic and I would like to add a personal traumatic experience which just occured 2 days ago.
I got a great deal on ebay on my dream watch which is the Breitling B1...
Well... I never got it

After the seller notified me of the shipping i frenetically tracked the watch until it got to me.
To make things short i missed the delivery and went to get my package at fedex.
After paying 200$ worth of duty i went back to my car and opened the package.
As cameronweiss mentioned in his how to guide for packaging, everything was well packaged (small box inside a big one etc...)
As i got to the smaller box inside i noticed that the box might be a bit light..
Inside the box was the bright yellow breitling cases with the fluffy and lonely pillow with no watch... My heart skipped a beat, and then skipped another after a second, third and fourth meticulous verification. Luckly for me i was still in front of fedex. Needless to say i was ultra pissed off, yet composed.
I confronted fedex with the problem, they seemed to care but not that much.
Here is where it gets interesting. My fiancee was also tracking the package while it was on its way and thanks to her exessive attention span she noticed, a few days prior, that there was a change of weight which occured during the trip... 
About 300g difference. You should have seen the fedex' faces when i told them that...
Anyway, they are conducting an investigation and so far have called me everyday to let me know what they were up to. I'm not worried about getting a refund i know i will (i better!)
But i got such a great deal on that watch, it trully (pardon my french) sucks!!!


----------



## tpatch

Here's an update.

Be very careful when shipping a watch with FedEx. Or my advice, don't use FedEx at all. They have a limited liability in the fine print applied to jewelry, fine art and other items. What does this mean? It means that regardless of the declared value indicated when you ship, they will only cover a maximum claim up to $1000. When creating a label at FedEx.com, their policy is not clearly stated, and I am a victim of this.

My FedEx shipment was never at an airport or any other facility that does not belong to FedEx. That is, the theft took place either on a FedEx truck or at their distribution/shipping center. I filed a police report and the detective spoke to me, my jeweler and FedEx - after which he concluded that there had been a theft while the box was with FedEx. I will have my attorney follow up with the FedEx claim department.

To summarize what I learned:
1) Ship your watch using USPS Registered Mail
2) Do not have anything in the address label indicating there is jewelry inside the package (To: XYZ Jewelers)
3) Read all the fine print of the shipping company and if needed, buy additional insurance from a third party

It was a very, very expensive lesson for me. I hope that this post saves you the headache of losing money and dealing with FedEx.


----------



## avers

Here are some precautions I take:

1) I always ship my watches through USPS with insurance covering the price of the watch, i.e. if I sell a watch for $2,000 - the insurance will be for $2,000. It's expensive, but if it gets stolen or lost - not my problem anymore, insurance covers the loss. I learned my lesson in the past, when I was trying to be cheap and didn't have enough insurance.

2) When buying the watches - I use PayPal and credit card for payment. Both provide buyer protection, I'd try PayPal buyer protection first, then my CC if PayPal decides not to honor the claim. I was sold a fake watch last year and was able to get my entire payment back, my only loss was cost of shipping fake watch to the seller.

In your case it sounds like FedEx is limiting your coverage. It sucks, but it's better than suffering full loss. For the future - always remember to insure your watches.


----------



## tek818

Some great information compiled in this thread! Thanks everyone for the input and guidance.


----------



## slivver71

excellent thread! no offense to fedex, but i don't use them and absolutely hate receiving packages from them. their driver usually just drops off the package on the porch where i (luckily so far!) find it where all the world can see it. the last straw was when they dropped off a ss breitling seawolf which i paid a hefty sum for. i prefer cheaper usps shipping,fully insured...which is all i ever use. so far i've had no problems shipping w/ them, both overseas and domestic. if i buy something, i always request they ship it using usps. but that overnight shipping option is a great idea! i may have to use that for now on.


----------



## Isis M

There is excellent info. in this thread. I just purchased a Sinn 856 through watchbuys and they use FedEx to ship all items. I've requested an in store pickup at FedEx. Will FedEx let me open the box and verify that the real watch is in it prior to signing for it?


----------



## Dragoon

You might want to check with the store manager prior to the arrival of the shipment and see if he will co operate with a spot verification. They are usually open to this in my experience with them . I used to use them all the time until they changed their insurance policy of limited liability about 4-6 years ago.

UPS has the ability to offer insurance for just about any amount last time I checked but it was godawful expensive.

I have never had trouble with them but I cannot afford to have a problem with a lost article and their limited coverage. Paypal seller protection is a joke and fraudulent and full of loopholes. USPS Priority with insurance is the best IMO.



Isis M said:


> There is excellent info. in this thread. I just purchased a Sinn 856 through watchbuys and they use FedEx to ship all items. I've requested an in store pickup at FedEx. Will FedEx let me open the box and verify that the real watch is in it prior to signing for it?


----------



## kgriner

just reading thin...OUCH! What ever happened??? Also, it could have happened inside your jeweler's shop by an employee, relative, housekeeper. maybe not just fed ex...difficult to tell though! I hope you got this solved.


----------



## porschefan

All I can add is, I've had issues with more items shipped USPS than with FedEx, or UPS. In this day and age, more and more of this seems to be happening. My AD no longer wants a company name on a package, coming or going. They'll use one of their personal names, but not the store name, as they've had shipments get lost.


----------



## mikkolopez

this is something new for me, as I always ship via Fedex. Now I need to be careful. Thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## Patrick_Ethan

Coincidentally - I'm a landscape designer and was working on a large remote site redesign a few years ago. Before starting the new drawings the client (a lawyer!) handed off original plans ($20k from the original architects office) for our office to duplicate, which we did - luckily! We sent the plans back to the client via FedEx in a single tube, with everything rolled-up inside, insured.

When the tube arrived back at the clients home after duplication - it was completely emptied and re-taped closed!!! D:~

All FedEx could say was that they "didn't know anything" and to personally visit the receiving office, which we did. They informed us that a claim had been filed and that we had two weeks to wait. Meanwhile, the client quits the project and we lose $5k in redesign & consultation fees due to the lost confidence. Thanks FedEx. 

Apparently, FedEx is staffed by petty criminals who aren't monitored, and who have safe places to hide while they unwrap and repackage empty boxes. Perhaps FedEx should consider paying a bit more to attract a more reliable & dependable service staff. I will never, ever use FedEx again and will refuse any service from them if I can. Caveat emptor.


----------



## videogameland

"Fedex" is short for: Federal State Prison Ex Convict :-d

All jokes aside, Im sorry for your loss, hope the police catch the guy and you can file charges. This makes me think twice about using Fedex, in fact I will avoid using Fedex from now on and stick with USPS.


----------



## John H.

Very unfortunate about the loss of your watch. For expensive watches, I would ship USPS Registered w/insurance. UPS and FedEx are a risk, as they will only insure the item for so much....a few thousand?

Also, prior to packing item, take pictures. Don't forget the included accessories (papers, box., etc...). JFYI, Registered Mail is treated differently from other mail, it is secured in a cage.

Below is from the USPS website...

---

*Can I purchase insurance with Registered Mail?*
You must declare the full value of the mailpiece when presenting it for mailing. Registered Mail may be sent without postal insurance only if the item has no value. Postal insurance is available in values of $0.01 to $25,000.00. The declared value of an item can be determined using the table below:


*Item*​*Maximum Replacement Value*​MerchandiseMarket ValueMoney / Cash / CurrencyFull valueNonvaluables - Matter not having intrinsic value such as letters, files, records, etc.Considered to have no value. If postal insurance coverage is purchased, the customer will only be reimbursed for the replacement expense of the documents (See Additional Notes on Indemnity Limits).Negotiable Instruments (Documents) - Instruments payable to bearer, including stock certificates and money orders endorsed in blank.Market value (all values based on value at time of mailing).Nonnegotiable Instruments (Documents) - Registered bonds, checks, money orders and drafts made out to specific recipients; deeds, wills, and similar documents. Stock certificates are considered nonnegotiable unless endorsed in blank.Considered to have no value. If postal insurance coverage is purchased, the customer will only be reimbursed for the replacement expense of the documents (See Additional Notes on Indemnity Limits).Jewelry, Gems, Precious MetalsMarket value

SOURCE: USPS - Frequently Asked Questions - Registered Mail (Domestic) 
---


----------



## ehou333

Patrick_Ethan said:


> Coincidentally - I'm a landscape designer and was working on a large remote site redesign a few years ago. Before starting the new drawings the client (a lawyer!) handed off original plans ($20k from the original architects office) for our office to duplicate, which we did - luckily! We sent the plans back to the client via FedEx in a single tube, with everything rolled-up inside, insured.
> 
> When the tube arrived back at the clients home after duplication - it was completely emptied and re-taped closed!!! D:~
> 
> All FedEx could say was that they "didn't know anything" and to personally visit the receiving office, which we did. They informed us that a claim had been filed and that we had two weeks to wait. Meanwhile, the client quits the project and we lose $5k in redesign & consultation fees due to the lost confidence. Thanks FedEx.
> 
> Apparently, FedEx is staffed by petty criminals who aren't monitored, and who have safe places to hide while they unwrap and repackage empty boxes. Perhaps FedEx should consider paying a bit more to attract a more reliable & dependable service staff. I will never, ever use FedEx again and will refuse any service from them if I can. Caveat emptor.


That's really bizare that your blue prints were stolen. I can't imagine any resale value in something like that.

Anyway, I too have had a watch stolen from FedEx, the envelope was sliced opened and then resealed. Luckily the watch was only a $40 watch and the seller refunded me.


----------



## Sean779

porschefan said:


> All I can add is, I've had issues with more items shipped USPS than with FedEx, or UPS. In this day and age, more and more of this seems to be happening. My AD no longer wants a company name on a package, coming or going. They'll use one of their personal names, but not the store name, as they've had shipments get lost.


they're all bad, take your chances :-d. Though if I had to report anecdotally what I've read here over the years, USPS registered or Priority insured (depending on value of watch) is the best bet


----------



## MadMex

*Fed Ex and UPS need to merge into a new company: FED-UP!*


----------



## iflyem1

If you send via USPS registered or priority please get a accurate appraisal of the item you are sending. I work for the post office and have heard of jewelry getting lost/stolen and not being refunded because there was no appraisal to set value. Also, registered mail will take alot longer because as was stated before, it is held under lock and key during all stages of it's journey.


----------



## buffalowings

also: when sending something as a seller, be sure to take pictures of the item in question (you should have already taken photos for the for sale post so just save the photos) because then you can use it as proof that you owned the item. Try and keep the receipt showing the value as well. Then the post office will have nothing to say.

the last time I sent a pair of headphones by USPS, they were damaged during transit so I filed a claim sending USPS the pictures from the for sale post and a receipt from amazon and behold, I got the full value of my item back


----------



## asmshufty

I've heard stories from people in memphis (the main hub for fed ex) and they talked about catching working slicing open the bottom of the boxes and having contents "accidentally" spill out into their waiting hands. Sorry for your loss man. I hope you get it worked out.


----------



## MadAmos

I have heard that the in house thieves often target small packages with high insured value. I have been shipping collectable fountain pens and pocket knives by USPS Priority mail (items bbetween 200 and 2000 $ value) without insurance and in the past 11 years not one item failed to arrive safely. 

I did have one incoming purchase (A HDS rotary flashlight at 200$) that was insured and even though the tracking showed delivered it never arrived, USPS did pay the claim but it took 4+ weeks to get them to agree to it and another 3+ for the seller to be paid. Fortunately for me he was a stand up guy and replaced the light before he was repaid so it would have been him that was out of pocket on this one.

For me I take the risk and self insure, if the day comes and an item goes missing I will still be unhappy YMMV.



Amos


----------



## deluxeswiss

It does make me wonder whether every package doesn't have to go through an X-ray machine for security purposes, especially where the next leg of it's journey involves air flight. For a dishonest employee that would be like wandering through Santa's workshop at his/her leisure when the big guys out the back having a smoke.


----------



## jcoffin1981

Has anyone seen the video of the Fed Ex employee throwing a large flat screen TV over a fence when nobody was home? These are your Fed Ex employees. I see these guys on the street delivering packages every day and they resemble common criminals. I happen to like USPS Priority. I package the item in the privacy of my home, I can print the label (leaving out "watch" and "jewelry"), purchase insurance, and tracking and delivery confirmation are free when purchased online. I walk the item to the post office and drop it in the package box. Delivery time is only two days which is very important- Fed Ex and UPS can be considerably longer.


----------

